# A slight vibration



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

I am getting a very slight vibration in a certain RPM range. I feel this in the whole car, like in the chassis maybe. I am thinking maybe my motor mounts or tranny mount may need to be addressed. Is there rubber at these mounting points that may have hardened and lost their elastisity? My car is an 06 with 28000 miles on it. It spent it's whole life on the east coast, and from the rust I can see on the exhaust system, and other components, the car saw alot of moisture. I wanted to ask what the likelyhood of this being the mounts I mentioned, or am I way off base with my diagnosis? And what else might be causing this. Mind you the vibration is very slight, and I wouldn't be surprised if some of the techs at the dealership wouldn't even feel it.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Could be alot of things. What have you elliminated so far?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The motor mounts and tranny mount do not cause this. The two most likely points are the rubber guibos (donuts) on the drive shaft and the center carrier bearing. Get underneath your car and check them out. The guibos can tear after time and stress and the carrier can just wear out.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> The motor mounts and tranny mount do not cause this. The two most likely points are the rubber guibos (donuts) on the drive shaft and the center carrier bearing. Get underneath your car and check them out. The guibos can tear after time and stress and the carrier can just wear out.


I will look at these. Are the easy to see? I am not familiar with them. 

Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty easy although the exhaust will be partly in the way. The guibos are on each end of the drive shaft and the carrier bearing in directly in the middle.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Pretty easy although the exhaust will be partly in the way. The guibos are on each end of the drive shaft and the carrier bearing in directly in the middle.


Thanks Svede! One other thing, what should I be looking for, or how will i know if any of these parts need replacing? With the carrier bearing, Will I be able to wobble the DS within it a little? 

I appreciate the help! Gonna get the back up on ramps and get under her!

Ok, I saw a vid on YouTube and see what the setup looks like. The guibos are connectors at either end and the bearing is where the two DS halves meet. How hard would this be to do he 2 guibos and bearing myself? I'm handy and think I could swing it. Although I do have a warrenty on my car, so if I see these parts bad, i could take her in, my deductible is $100. Might be worth it to let them do it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not sure the guibos are even available. They usually replace the whole drive shaft so you may get into a fight as it's expensive. The aftermarket option is to put a one piece drive shaft in with u-joints. You're looking for torn guibos and even a little play in the carrier


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> I'm not sure the guibos are even available. They usually replace the whole drive shaft so you may get into a fight as it's expensive. The aftermarket option is to put a one piece drive shaft in with u-joints. You're looking for torn guibos and even a little play in the carrier


Well that's not good if its gonna be a dealer thing. But....I bought the car from carmax and still have about 15 days left on their 30 day warranty. This may fall into their lap. Maybe it will just be the bearing! Won't know fill I get under her on mon or tue. 

Giaco


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The bearing for sure isn't available. Hope you get it isolated and convince whoever that a part is defective. The problem with a thing like this is it's easy for them to say there's nothing wrong unless you can show them a bad part.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> The bearing for sure isn't available. Hope you get it isolated and convince whoever that a part is defective. The problem with a thing like this is it's easy for them to say there's nothing wrong unless you can show them a bad part.


I hear ya there! There is a guy on eBay that has 7 guibos for sale at $75 a piece. They are used but in good shape, so he says. Also, this is the GM part number and they are available as well for more like $200 each # 92255734. I wasn't too worried till you said there is no bearing available 

We shall see what happens! 

Grazie!!


----------

